# 2014 buck



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

It has been a kinda slow year as far as getting good bucks on camera goes. I first got a glimpse of this buck back in Sept.









I checked my cameras last Saturday and had a few pictures of him during the day in a thick area that i didn't have a stand. Sunday at noon, I was out hanging a stand in one of the few trees in the area. Despite favorable winds, he busted me halfway up the tree. I was not to happy but completed hanging the stand and trimmed a couple lanes.

On Wednesday afternoon I decided to hunt that stand. I had been seeing good numbers of deer and small bucks from other stands but decided to hunt it as the wind was perfect for it and hey you never know right?

Rut activity was high. I had seen 8 different does and two different bucks prior to seeing my target buck. To my surprise the buck strolled across an open field near the road and was making his way towards me. Still 150 yards away, something got his attention and he took a hard turn into a finger of woods where I often sit.
I tried grunting but he disappeared into the woods.

I kicked myself again for spooking him while placing my stand and was angry that I chose to hunt that stand when he was now walking by my favorite stand.

A small basket rack kept me entertained, while I stewed in my regret.

Several minutes went by and he emerged on the other side of the small finger of woods. He headed into the open corn field and towards the road. My heart sunk he's going across the road where I don't have permission. He disappeared behind a ridge in the field. I had to do something so I decided to rattle. That did it. He appeared on the ridge and headed my way. Slowly he rambled my way. I quickly rechecked the range to the lane he would end up in. He should be somewhere between 30 and 40 yards. I dialed my site to 32 yards. 

As he rambled my way I noticed a corn husk dragging from his back hoof. It looked like a piece of toilet paper stuck to somebody's shoe as they unknowing pull the streamer along. That though eased the tension in my mind and I switched my camera on.

www.youtube.com/embed/zaT7Jizncjc

I stopped him in the shooting lane with a noise I can only describe as not very deer like. I put the crosshairs on the sweet spot and pulled the trigger. Nothing. I took the safety off and repeated the process. Bingo. He ran, his legs looked weak as he headed into the finger of woods. He crashed just inside the woods. 










He's not the biggest 14 point but he's my best buck to date. Now back to fishing.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Awesome buck and awesome story. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Nice deer. Congrats.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Well done, nice recounting of it. That's a MONSTER in my book!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Dude, he is sweet looking, so symmetrical! Congrats! Gonna mount that bad boy?


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Awsome deer, congrats!!!! I'm jealous!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very nice buck. Congratulations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

That's a great video of the shot. Thanks for sharing and congrats on the buck!!!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Very cool! What type of camera where u using? I'm planning on taking my gopro out first day of gun season and using smith and Wesson .44.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Dan he is a little on the small side..... Are you nuts, that is an awesome buck anywhere. Great story and kool video to go with it. I want to party with you man....


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful buck, congratulations


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks guys. Buckeyebowman-I'm going to have a skull mount done.

Canoe carp- I was using a GoPro 3 on a narrow setting. When editing the video in GoPro studio I lost the audio when I converted the file. Kinda frustrating. I might try some different editing programs.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

In a little late but Congrats on a beautiful buck. And like has been said, very symmetrical. 
Will make a very nice mount.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

That is an awesome buck!! Beautiful rack!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I get a "video removed by user" message.....Nice buck anyhow.


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder. I have been trying to get the audio added and have been fooling around with different editing programs etc. I put one up with audio and took the old one down. Thanks again.

[YOUTUBE][ame]http://youtu.be/vGEv3pkuqYU[/ame][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats on the awesome deer and great video dan!!!! Glad to see you got a dandy! You will need to swing by sometime and bring that in! Local guy here does official scoring to get it scored for you as well!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Very nice looking buck Dan. Very symmetrical too. What was the outside spread on that big boy? Congrats, I am the one you sold the Thermacell to. Ken


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Jarrett and Ken. I would like to get an idea of what it scores at some point. Someday when I get it back I will look into getting it scored.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

That deer should score good...


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

awesome deer, enjoyed the story & video!


----------

